
Show HN: Detailed analytics and reporting for your Mailgun transactional emails - kehers
https://github.com/kehers/suet
======
fiatjaf
I would be very interested in using this 1 year ago, but now I'm gladly out of
the email business. Although Mailgun is great, it is still email.

I'm now more interested in your business model. How are you doing with selling
an open-source software as a service? Also, isn't your price too cheap? (I'm
saying that because I'm doing the same thing with
[https://github.com/fiatjaf/trackingco.de](https://github.com/fiatjaf/trackingco.de)
and my prices are also very cheap, such that the growth hackers out there
would be prompted to say incessantly: "raise your prices!")

~~~
kehers
This is a relatively new business model for me and I'm really hoping it works.
(The big motivation though is that I use it for my other projects[1]). Suet is
just around a month so I'm keenly just seeing how it goes for now. Depending
on that, I guess I can always change pricing moving forward.

How has it been with trackingco.de? Thought of increasing price?

[1]: [https://thefeed.press](https://thefeed.press)

~~~
fiatjaf
No paying clients yet. I'm using it intensely myself and gave some accounts to
friends.

I'm competing with gaug.es, which is also cheap, so I thought I should offer
it for a very cheap price. Let's see how it goes.

------
kehers
I created Suet because I wanted more detailed analytics of transactional
emails I send for other projects. For one, I would love to be notified of
failure deliveries and complaints. Then view performance in terms of opens and
clicks and see who my top recipients are. These, and more, are the features of
Suet.

